# Applying a Diffused Background - static film



## tubamanandy (21 Mar 2013)

Having looked at a previous thread, decided to have a go at applying my first diffused background to a new tank.

This is what I used:-

Diffused background static film from Wilkinsons (in the UK) - cost around £5-£6
Marina Clearview (there are similar products from eg. JBL) - cost around £5.50
1 X window squeege - cost about £1
1 x credit card

This is what I did:-

1) Ensure glass is clean (lint-free cloth used)
2) Cust film to size while still attached to backing
3) Pour Marina Clearview onto glass and ensure it covers ALL of the glass by use of the squeege
	(the Clearview is basically a thin oil that no doubt dries clear - no smell to it)
4) Peal the backing off and place the film in position (not very easy to slide but you can peel it off)
5) Squeege over the film to remove all of the air and oil between the film and glass.
6) As the Squeege has a rubber lip, it will remove the majority of the air and oil but NOT ALL so now use a Credit Card to go again over the film so that there are no oil or bubbles left
7) You maybe left with the odd small `dry` area under the film, if this happens simply peel the film next to the area and wipe some oil over it and re-apply the film (back to 5 & 6)
8) Wipe down sides/bottom of tank
9) Finished

It was really easy to apply and I am left with a very professional finish with absolutely no bubbles. Not sure how long it will take to dry or how long it will last but, having just gone through the procedure  its really easy and you get a very professional result.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2013)

Nice one,
Rather than the oil (which I tried using and ended up throwing the lot out after nearly putting my fist through my tank), a dash of fairy liquid in water does a good job of it.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (23 Mar 2013)

Got any pictures?


----------



## tubamanandy (23 Mar 2013)

No water/plants or fish in the tank yet but can upload a picture of finished job if you like


----------



## tubamanandy (23 Mar 2013)

Photo attached


----------



## tubamanandy (23 Mar 2013)




----------



## BIN578 (23 Mar 2013)

Mine started to show lots of "bubbles" after a few days when the water behind started to evaporate so I reckon the oil or soapy water option may be better.  Thats a nice job there


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (23 Mar 2013)

That looks really good


----------



## greenink (23 Mar 2013)

Agree with this (soap vital) but does mean you can't get 'competition grade' photos using an overhead flash that bounces off a wall behind - see mark Evans' threads or a link in my 240 journal towards the end on great photos (I think) so in retrospect I wouldn't have put the film on mine. Particularly as I can't ever get behind it again!

Also - don't do the sides as it stops reflections and makes the tank look narrower.


----------



## kevin1962 (16 May 2013)

another idea for me to keep in mind thanks did you work from top to bottom or the other way round?


----------



## DanMac (17 May 2013)

I have tried applying one of these to my tank twice,They looked great then the next day were full of spots so I have come up with a different solution.

I bought a sample piece of 3mm thick frosted plexiglass to test out and it looks great, better than the stick on background in my opinion, it has a blurred clear look rather than a white plastic'y one .

I am going to buy the full size 24x12x12 (inches) which will cost me £15 from ebay, i am going to stick it to the back using strong clear double sided tape at the side edges only, the tape is really thin in width so it is hidden behind the edge/joint. I currently have the test piece stuck on at one edge and it holds perfectly .


----------



## biffster (17 May 2013)

you can now buy a frosted window spray now 
i used it on the bathroom windows


----------



## faizal (3 Jul 2013)

Check this out:

1) Preparation of the glass surface prior to application:

How to Prepare Windows for Film or Tint Installation - YouTube

and this,....

2) The actual application method :

Do-It-Yourself Glass Frost with Window Film - YouTube


----------

